# Sulcata only eating grass and hay



## Minos90 (Apr 26, 2017)

My large sulcata has natural Bermuda grass growing in the yard and a huge pile of hay, that's all he eats. 
He poops fine and poops alot!
But I was wondering if im doing good by just allowing him to eat that? 
When I care for my Russian tortoises i go out and feed them and put out their pellet diet along with Weeds and flowers etc.
But for my big guy I don't do that I just let him eat when he likes (grass, hay)
So just wondering if im doing good or should I work on it?


----------



## dmmj (Apr 26, 2017)

you should be celebrating and not worrying that's the best diet for that particular tortoise


----------



## Stuart S. (Apr 26, 2017)

That's the best thing for him!


----------



## Minos90 (Apr 29, 2017)

Awesome good to know!! I was worrying if I was being a bad tortoise keeper.


----------

